# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  How do I sculpt there pine bushes to make them look like elongated teardrops?

## barrysumpter

How do I sculpt there pine bushes to make them look like elongated teardrops?
Getting way to bushy for he post man.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Good question. I have some here, 30 feet high. I want to prune them down to ground level but the neighbour likes them

----------


## droog

Petrol and a match!
Then buy plastic elongated teardrop shaped fake trees.  :Biggrin:  
Or hedge trimmer every other weekend to keep them in shape, they will continue to grow and only option is constant trimming.

----------

